# Vandy Vape Pulse BF Thoughts



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Hi All

So i want to get into squonking and im looking at the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk Box Mod

Any thoughts on the mod? Im aware that its a mech mod, which i dont mind. 

any other inexpensive suggestions that i could perhaps look at?

My current setup is a Voopoo Drag with a kensei rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i want to get into squonking and im looking at the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk Box Mod
> 
> ...


I love My pulse BF, got the kit and the pulse rda that came with it gives me awesome flavour. The Pulse 80w is also a great mod to get into squonking. havent had any issues with mine and its affordable, has great battery life, and a good kick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/9/18)

If you get a pulse i would make sure its the new 21700 version. Or pico squeeze 2. Also 21700. Best squonk i have owned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Gimli said:


> I love My pulse BF, got the kit and the pulse rda that came with it gives me awesome flavour. The Pulse 80w is also a great mod to get into squonking. havent had any issues with mine and its affordable, has great battery life, and a good kick.


Saw that one site has a pulse bf for r250. But i really dont know what rda to use. Iv done so much research that iv just gone and confused myself 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> If you get a pulse i would make sure its the new 21700 version. Or pico squeeze 2. Also 21700. Best squonk i have owned


not really an Eleaf band fan.. i'll really need to be convinced otherwise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Saw that one site has a pulse bf for r250. But i really dont know what rda to use. Iv done so much research that iv just gone and confused myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It really depends on what you are looking for. I have only heard good things of the Recurve, I know the Drop Dead RDA and Dead Rabbit SQ are both very nice on flavor and airflow for me. They both work great on mechs as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Constantbester said:


> It really depends on what you are looking for. I have only heard good things of the Recurve, I know the Drop Dead RDA and Dead Rabbit SQ are both very nice on flavor and airflow for me. They both work great on mechs as well



im looking for good flavor and vapor production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> im looking for good flavor and vapor production


Then with my limited experience I would go with the Dead Rabbit SQ, or the Drop Dead. Maybe someone with a Recurve can also give you more info on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Constantbester said:


> Then with my limited experience I would go with the Dead Rabbit SQ, or the Drop Dead. Maybe someone with a Recurve can also give you more info on it.



all 3 of those rda's are pricey, but i guess you get what you pay for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i want to get into squonking and im looking at the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk Box Mod
> 
> ...



Its a Banging little Squonker and Works Beautifully with a Recurve RDA!!
I enjoy the flavor and also chucks some vaporz with the right build

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Its a Banging little Squonker and Works Beautifully with a Recurve RDA!!
> I enjoy the flavor and also chucks some vaporz with the right build


What coils do you use?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (11/9/18)

'Sup Homie!! As you know, I got the Recurve about 2 weeks ago. Flavour is amazing and, being a single coil RDA, it does make a huge difference when it comes to battery life. Unfortunately I can't really comment on the other RDA that have been mentioned here. As you also know, I have had my Pulse 80W for a little while now and I cannot fault it! Awesome little device. Yes, it is a plastic mod, but it is a solid plastic. It does not feel like a cheap plastic at all. I have unfortunately not had the pleasure of using the "unregulated" Pulse, but the 80W is based on it's design somewhat, so I doubt you would have any issues with it. Let me know if you have any questions!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (11/9/18)

You can’t go wrong with the regulated Vandy Vape Pulse BF 80w, sure it cost a little more the Mech Pulse but really is a solid device. Replaceable Panels and extra Squonk bottles are readily available. Expect to pay between R700 and R900 for the Mod. 

As for Squonk RDA, hands down the Wotofo Recurve if single coils is your thing. Squonks like a dream, the Squonk action completely saturated the coil and wick, plus it’s easy to build and rewick. For a 1st RDA you can’t go wrong with the Recurve

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (11/9/18)

The 


Hypersonic136 said:


> What coils do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


pre-Built Coils that came with the Recurve, They are awesome! Only removed one wrap on the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

Yip, Recurve here too.

You could look into the Wasp Nano for a BF RDA too. Dirt cheap. Needs to be wicked correctly to prevent spitback though, but a great little budget RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

My pride and joy






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/18)

For R250 for the Pulse BF squonker you can't go wrong. The same vendor is also selling the different panels cheaply. You are getting a great little mod for the price of a good battery. A mech mod is all about safety. If one is well informed and keeps up with checks etc., it is a great way to vape. The next important thing is the build. The coil is critical with a mech mod. The type and resistance of the coil determine the vape characteristics and safety. With a regulated mod you can make adjustments to make the coil produce the vape you would like.

P.S. I bought two of them (Pulse BFs).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For R250 for the Pulse BF squonker you can't go wrong. The same vendor is also selling the different panels cheaply. You are getting a great little mod for the price of a good battery. A mech mod is all about safety. If one is well informed and keeps up with checks etc., it is a great way to vape. The next important thing is the build. The coil is critical with a mech mod. The type and resistance of the coil determine the vape characteristics and safety. With a regulated mod you can make adjustments to make the coil produce the vape you would like.
> 
> P.S. I bought two of them (Pulse BFs).


My Mech days are mostly behind me, however I still use my noisy V1 or my Knight from time to time. @Puff the Magic Dragon is 110% correct with all his info. Follow it and you will be very happy with your purchase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> My Mech days are mostly behind me, however I still use my noisy V1 or my Knight from time to time. @Puff the Magic Dragon is 110% correct with all his info. Follow it and you will be very happy with your purchase.



I still have my noisy V1. I don't like series mechs. I might be imagining it but mine makes a ticking sound.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Could i use a Kensei RTA on the mod? i have read some threads that suggest you can use an RTA on a squonker as long as you have the BF squonk pin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (11/9/18)

Have the pulse 80w for about 3 months now, no issues or problems at all, in fact, best mod i have ever owned. Running it with a recurve (bloody awesome), there is a reason why everyone pairs these two together...
Also have a look at the pulse 22mm bf rda. I have a hard time saying which gives better flavour. The pulse 22mm does have more airflow thatn the recurve though, and i mean a sh!t ton more airflow. 

I will again say that the pulse 80w is probably one of the better, if not the best, budget squonk mod out right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i want to get into squonking and im looking at the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk Box Mod
> 
> ...



Wuz up.... I have the vandy vape pulse regulated squonk mod with the recurve. Brilliant set up. Good flavor and clouds.
I would say that if you getting into squonking as a beginner like myself, this mod is the way to go. With the recurve ,i chose it on good word of mouth and reviews.( They were right ). As well as it being a single coil build ( nice and simple ) and wont be as heavy on battery life like dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Aadil mohamed said:


> Wuz up.... I have the vandy vape pulse regulated squonk mod with the recurve. Brilliant set up. Good flavor and clouds.
> I would say that if you getting into squonking as a beginner like myself, this mod is the way to go. With the recurve ,i chose it on good word of mouth and reviews.( They were right ). As well as it being a single coil build ( nice and simple ) and wont be as heavy on battery life like dual coils.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (11/9/18)

Not sure if it's just my battery, but has anyone else had the problem with the pulse BF front panel not sitting flush with a 20700 battery? Not sure if the Golisi battery has a very thick wrap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

Gimli said:


> Not sure if it's just my battery, but has anyone else had the problem with the pulse BF front panel not sitting flush with a 20700 battery? Not sure if the Golisi battery has a very thick wrap?


@Gimli - not sure on the Mech Pulse BF, but mine sits flush with the Golisi 20700









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (11/9/18)

if this is your first time going into this territory I would suggest NOT to go with a mechanical mod.
I know it's cheap and what not , but safe vaping is first ....
If you don't know ohms law and how to build safely or what batteries (amps etc) to use then rather get regulated.

Rather save up and get the 80W Pulse regulated , you have safety features and it can be had for a good price (price will most likely go down also when the new 90W Pulse X drops ....) 

As for a RDA +1 on the Recurve , have it running on my Theron 75C BF in Replay mode and it's awesome. 
Got me back onto squonking actually .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (11/9/18)

Gimli said:


> Not sure if it's just my battery, but has anyone else had the problem with the pulse BF front panel not sitting flush with a 20700 battery? Not sure if the Golisi battery has a very thick wrap?





baksteen8168 said:


> @Gimli - not sure on the Mech Pulse BF, but mine sits flush with the Golisi 20700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same issue , left pic bottom (where the +/- buttons are , you can see panel is ever so slightly lifted) 
This is most likely due to there being no magnet present there , some super glue and and small earth magnets and you golden (if you OCD like that)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

@Gimli - it occurred to me that I took a pic of the wrong end... 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

Daniel said:


> if this is your first time going into this territory I would suggest NOT to go with a mechanical mod.
> I know it's cheap and what not , but safe vaping is first ....
> If you don't know ohms law and how to build safely or what batteries (amps etc) to use then rather get regulated.
> 
> ...



I fully agree...

Ohms law and battery safety is what i researched and brushed up on before getting my current drag mod, even though its regulated. safety first. 

Seeing some of the horror stories out there about poor mod safety is enough not want to get a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I have the same issue , left pic bottom (where the +/- buttons are , you can see panel is ever so slightly lifted)
> This is most likely due to there being no magnet present there , some super glue and and small earth magnets and you golden (if you OCD like that)


Ah, I did not know we are talking about the bottle end. The battery end sits flush though. I see in RIP Trippers video that he also mentions the slight lift. To be honest it hasn't bothered me one bit.

+1 for your DIY fix. Should work like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

@Daniel - Also noticed now that if I just press that slight lift in it stays flush. Will probably lift during usage, but it sits snug enough to not lift while I took a couple of hits just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (11/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Daniel - Also noticed now that if I just press that slight lift in it stays flush. Will probably lift during usage, but it sits snug enough to not lift while I took a couple of hits just now.


Is your battery not swollen

Sent using my microwave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Is your battery not swollen
> 
> Sent using my microwave


Nope. Battery is perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews (11/9/18)

If you go for the new Pulse X BF Squonk Kit you actually get a good RDA in the kit with really good flavor. And the price isn't bad either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (11/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> I fully agree...
> 
> Ohms law and battery safety is what i researched and brushed up on before getting my current drag mod, even though its regulated. safety first.
> 
> Seeing some of the horror stories out there about poor mod safety is enough not want to get a mech mod.



My late mother taught me one valuable lesson in life "If you doubt/question something , don't do it ..." 

Honestly , save up a bit more and get the Pulse 80W you can't go wrong ... the Classies also has bargains once in a while .... 

Shameless punt , here's my quick overview on the Pulse 80W  


And the Recurve :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gimli (11/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I have the same issue , left pic bottom (where the +/- buttons are , you can see panel is ever so slightly lifted)
> This is most likely due to there being no magnet present there , some super glue and and small earth magnets and you golden (if you OCD like that)



The same battery fits perfect in my 80w,but in the mech it lifts the top right side of the front panel, will attach pics tonight when I'm home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (11/9/18)

Here is where my Golisi 20700 lifts up the panel on the mech


Seems to be flush with an 18650 and adapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HaloVapes (11/9/18)

They do have a regulated BF squonker that goes up to 80W, however, I'm personally waiting on the Pulse X to hit the shelves here before I get a squonk setup. That package deal kit will come with their new RDA that has top drip functionality plus an additional battery compatibility upgrade over the BF which is nice and the Pulse X regulated mod will go up to 90W instead of 80W if I'm not mistaken. 
If you can't wait I'd suggest the Hellvape Drop Dead RDA (amazing flavour) or VandyVape Lit RDA (accommodates both coil and mesh builds). Not exactly the cheapest but so so so worth it in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (11/9/18)

I have a goon and recurve

One thing switching between the 2 is air flow. Restricted in my view on the recurve 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Gimli said:


> Here is where my Golisi 20700 lifts up the panel on the mech
> View attachment 145185
> 
> Seems to be flush with an 18650 and adapter


That's odd. Is the panel maybe not finished off properly on the inside? Or maybe the panel is slightly warped?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Wait, it cant be warped because it sits flush with an 18650...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gimli (12/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Wait, it cant be warped because it sits flush with an 18650...


Really think it's the Golisi battery wrap, my Sanyo sits more flush, was thinking of maybe sanding a little groove on the inside of the panel, I have 2 different panels and they both have the same problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Gimli said:


> Really think it's the Golisi battery wrap, my Sanyo sits more flush, was thinking of maybe sanding a little groove on the inside of the panel, I have 2 different panels and they both have the same problem


Has to be the wrap on the Golisi then. Ive noticed that It is definitely thicker than my IJOY 20700 wrapping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius182 (12/9/18)

Hi guys, I got a Vandyvape pulse BF over the weekend and I'm using it with a Wasp Nano. I'm struggling to find good flavour with it, can anyone help please? I'm using Kanthal A1 22g. I've tried 6 and 5 wraps at 3mm, the 5 seems a little better, but still, I'm getting nice size clouds, but almost no flavour. Should I go to 4 wraps, or 7?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (12/9/18)

Marius182 said:


> Hi guys, I got a Vandyvape pulse BF over the weekend and I'm using it with a Wasp Nano. I'm struggling to find good flavour with it, can anyone help please? I'm using Kanthal A1 22g. I've tried 6 and 5 wraps at 3mm, the 5 seems a little better, but still, I'm getting nice size clouds, but almost no flavour. Should I go to 4 wraps, or 7?


I found Ni80 fused Clapton coils gave good flavour, running at 0.25-0.3 ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/11/18)

Is there a replacement bottle for this mod that has more grip to open and close without squeezing the bottle and oozing juice everywhere?

EDIT: Specifically on the mech version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (22/11/18)

Ge


Viper_SA said:


> Is there a replacement bottle for this mod that has more grip to open and close without squeezing the bottle and oozing juice everywhere?
> 
> EDIT: Specifically on the mech version


Get yourself a 510 squonk refill bottle make life so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (22/11/18)

I see the Dead Rabbit SQ and the Wasp Nano are mentioned. 
I use the Dead Rabbit SQ on my Stentorian Ram and the Wasp Nano on my Pico. Whilst the Dead Rabbit is perfectly good the Wasp gives me better flavour. So between those two I would choose the Wasp. 
The Rabbit does come with nice set of drip tips including a resin 810, black 510, black mtl and stainless 510 adapter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Is there a replacement bottle for this mod that has more grip to open and close without squeezing the bottle and oozing juice everywhere?
> 
> EDIT: Specifically on the mech version


I stick one of those little blue screwdrivers into the pipe before I unscrew the bottle. Then fill it up and screw the top back. No issues with accidental squonking 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/11/18)

Like so ( I know this is the 80w bottle, but should work 100% with the mechanical one)






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

